# How many light bulbs in your house ?



## twofor1 (14 Feb 2008)

I decided to change my light bulbs to low energy bulbs, going through the house I was amazed to find I have 51 light bulbs. (4 bed semi + attic conversion) I replaced 28 of these at a cost of €196, hope I get this back.  

Most I've asked have guessed 15/20 bulbs always way off the mark, one guy who guessed 25 actually had 70.

Just curious.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2008)

Surely what matters is not the total number of bulbs but which ones are on most, which are the highest wattage and how the lighting electricity costs relate to the overall bill (on which other heavier loads are most likely going to make up the bulk - electrical space and water heating, kitchen appliances etc.)?


----------



## moondance (14 Feb 2008)

Well I have a one bed apt and I have 21 light bulbs! The problem is that around 15 of those are those recessed spot lights. Can you get low energy bulbs for this type of light?


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2008)

I thought that most recessed lights were halogens and thus (?) inherently "low energy"?


----------



## moondance (14 Feb 2008)

Ok then, that's great! I don't know anything about them - they were all in place when I bought the place 5 months ago and haven't had to replace any yet!


----------



## Caveat (14 Feb 2008)

We have a 4 bed bungalow - 17 standard light bulbs + 2 halogens, all used regularly + another 7 standard light bulbs that are used only occasionally.

Seems incredible to me that anyone can have up to 70 light bulbs TBH, unless they have a very large house.


----------



## ailbhe (14 Feb 2008)

I have a 4 bed detatched and 26 bulbs including outside, lamps and lights. I replaced all with energy saver bulbs a few weeks ago when a certain supermarket had them on a BOGOF offer. Cost was €91 which I'm sure will be worth it in the medium term.


----------



## HappyBudda (14 Feb 2008)

Have 22 in my house, bought a mass of 11w philllps enerygy savers in England (ASDA) they were and still are 2 for 99p.  Retail at about €6 in Éire


----------



## sully (14 Feb 2008)

Yikes, We have 87 lightbulbs in a 4 bed Detached and i think i got them all...

we also plan to add more outdoor lighting for security and just some nice garden Lights. i might have to rethink that now though...

Breakdown as follows by type of light bulb and am changing to CFL when older types blows.

I didn't realise i had so many, its the spotlights in b/room mirrors and chandelier lights in hallways/kitchens and s/rooms that are a big problem as well.... Initially i forgot to add in Bedside table lamps....

Bathroom 3Bathroom 3Bathroom 3Bed 3Bed 3Bed 2Bed 3Landing3Hallway5Kitchen13Cooker2Utility1S/room122S/room27Outside Lights4Garage1Attic 1Attic 1Hot Press1Cloakroom1Larder1Display cabinets4


----------



## Leo (14 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I thought that most recessed lights were halogens and thus (?) inherently "low energy"?


 
No, halogens are usually 35 or 50 Watt bulbs, and are generally used in larger numbers than the standard incandescent fittings. There are now LED or cold cathode alternatives that use less power.
Leo


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2008)

Leo said:


> No, halogens are usually 35 or 50 Watt bulbs


OK - I thought that they might be the c. 12W (?) ones used in desk lamps etc.?


----------



## Joe Nonety (14 Feb 2008)

sully said:


> Yikes, We have 87 lightbulbs in a 4 bed Detached and i think i got them all...
> 
> we also plan to add more outdoor lighting for security and just some nice garden Lights. i might have to rethink that now though...
> 
> ...


 
None in your fridge???


----------



## pc7 (14 Feb 2008)

23 in a 4 bed


----------



## ailbhe (14 Feb 2008)

Just to advise that Tesco still have a BOGOF offer on energy saving lightbulbs. not affiliated with tesco. Was just in at lunch and spotted they were still on special offer.


----------



## Nige (14 Feb 2008)

36, which is more than I expected.


----------



## Pique318 (14 Feb 2008)

26 in a 4 br semi-d, including 2 outside lights.

Most are cfl but 5 x 12w halogens in kitchen.

Some cfls have blown in under a year and where can we dispose of them ? 
Might need to have a box for old cfls and batteries to store them until a handling facility opens up nearby.


----------



## ninsaga (14 Feb 2008)

Joe Nonety said:


> None in your fridge???



...or in the kitchen extractor!


----------



## kellysayers (14 Feb 2008)

Ok am curious what on earth is a BOGOF offer? I'm sure it is obvious and i am just not registering at the moment!


----------



## Caveat (14 Feb 2008)

And don't forget the one above your head for having the bright idea to change to low energy


----------



## Caveat (14 Feb 2008)

kellysayers said:


> Ok am curious what on earth is a BOGOF offer? I'm sure it is obvious and i am just not registering at the moment!


 
Buy one get one free


----------



## Kerak (14 Feb 2008)

111 bulbs so far, then I realised I have a life


----------



## harriet (14 Feb 2008)

4 Bed detached and 89 counted in my head so far. Didnt realise we had so many 

Have energy saving halogens in one area which were bought in error and I absolutely hate them


----------



## Gautama (14 Feb 2008)

When buying energy saving light bulbs, avoid the GE ones.  I've bought both GE and Phillips and the latter get to full brightness far faster.

As for the GE, they get gradually brighter until they reach full brightness after about two minutes.
With Phillips, full brighness after 30 seconds, but most of this is reached within the first five.


----------

